# Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???



## butchrulz (18. August 2008)

*Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*

Hallo,

hat schon mitbekommen, wann das Gehäuse PC-7FW von LIAN LI rauskommen soll?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Homepage sind dazu leider nicht all zuviel Informationen zu finden:

PC-7FW

Gibt es vielleicht irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte, wie lange es dauert bis LIAN LI
die Gehäuse nach Vorstellung auf den Markt wirft?

Danke und Gruß
Butch


----------



## Klutten (18. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*

Du hast Post...


----------



## HeX (18. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*

hey, mal etwas das mir gefällt ... ist schon ein etwa preis bekannt? wenns kein vermögen kosted dann hol ich mir mal ein Lian Li


----------



## duff (18. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*

er hat post....

was kostet das gehäuse vorraussichtlich und ab wann kann man es kaufen?


----------



## Fransen (18. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*

Das Design gefällt mir.
Und die Verarbeitung ist bestimmt auch nach LianLi-Standart, super.

Den Preis schätze ich so auf um die 200€.

Wäre mal was neues unter'm Schreibtisch.


----------



## butchrulz (18. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*

Ich hatte Post ! 

Ich hoffe mal nicht weit über 100,- Euro...

Eigentlich gehe ich sogar von weniger als 100,- Euro aus, da es noch einige andere Gehäuse von LIAN LI in dieser Kategorie gibt:

Preisvergleich Geizhals.at Deutschland

Nennen sich alle PC-7 ... A, B, SE II, SE III

Ok, vielleicht die Variante mit Fenster kostet ein wenig mehr, aber ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## butchrulz (18. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*

Hmm, also laut einigen US Foren, scheint der Preis doch höher zu liegen...

So um die $ 199,- 

Naja warten wir mal ab... der Preis steht ja noch nicht fest


----------



## Lee (18. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*

Also um ehrlich zu sein. Ich finde das Gehäuse grässlich. Lian Li ist für schlichte Schönheit bekannt. Das ist schon wieder ein Gehäuse, dass in die Armorsuit Richtung geht...

Und der Preis von 200$ ist auch gewaltig überzogen...


----------



## troppa (18. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*



butchrulz schrieb:


> Hmm, also laut einigen US Foren, scheint der Preis doch höher zu liegen...
> 
> So um die $ 199,-
> 
> Naja warten wir mal ab... der Preis steht ja noch nicht fest



Schätze 150€ Verfügbarkeit: Gehäuse letzten Monat vorgestellt: Termin war eigentlich Mitte dieses Monats. Ich denke, dass es dann mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit nächsten Monat auch hier verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## butchrulz (31. August 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*

Ouh man immer diese Warterei... 

Ich sollte mich einfach nicht zu oft über Produktneuheiten informieren...
So wartet man sich ja nen Wolf.

Die HD 4870 mit 1gig hat auch lange auf sich warten lassen und jetzt ist sie so gut wie da


----------



## butchrulz (3. September 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*

So nun haben wir Gewissheit!

Bei Alternate ist das LIAN LI  PC-7F für 99,- Euro verfügbar:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi Tower - Lian Li PC-7F


----------



## Janny (6. September 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*

Ich hätte auch gedacht das es so um die 200€ kostet, 99€ sind natürlich klasse, und der Tower sieht richtig Schick aus, ich denke aber mal das wen er in mehreren Shops verfügbar ist, so um die 80€-90€ kosten wird. Alternate ist ja nicht grad der billigste Shop. 


Mfg


----------



## butchrulz (8. September 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*



Janny schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gedacht das es so um die 200€ kostet, 99€ sind natürlich klasse, und der Tower sieht richtig Schick aus, ich denke aber mal das wen er in mehreren Shops verfügbar ist, so um die 80€-90€ kosten wird. Alternate ist ja nicht grad der billigste Shop.
> 
> 
> Mfg



Schon passiert:
Lian Li PC-7FB Aluminium Silent Midi Gaming LED Tower 

Leider wurde die Window-Version noch nicht gesehen...
Muss ich wohl oder übel noch warten


----------



## Andi92 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*

also ich find das case nurgeil wenn man das seitenfenster selber reinmacht. Das originale find ich net grad so toll.


----------



## butchrulz (15. September 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*



Andi92 schrieb:


> also ich find das case nurgeil wenn man das seitenfenster selber reinmacht. Das originale find ich net grad so toll.



Naja, wenn man zwei linke Hände und nicht genug Zeit hat, dann sollte man dass lieber lassen 
Mir gefällt das original Fenster ehrlich gesagt recht gut...

Aber leider ist das Case immer noch nicht in der Window-Version verfügbar 

Lian Li PC-7FW schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU


----------



## stevetheripper (11. November 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*

MANN!!!
Wann kommt das jetzt endlich?

mfg
stevetheripper


----------



## stevetheripper (15. November 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*

Ein erster Test/Review des PC-7FW!

Lang kanns nicht mehr dauern!

mfg
stevetheripper


----------



## stevetheripper (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*

So,
heute ist der 12.1.2009.
Und das Gehäuse ist noch in keinem Shop Europas zu haben (gelistet). Quelle: hier
Alle anderen (PC-60F, PC-60FW, PC-7F) sind sofort, bzw. ab 30. Januar (PC-60FW) lieferbar.
Vll wird es zusammen mit dem 60FW released, obwohl das unwarscheinlich ist.
Dann wäre es schon bei caseking.de gelistet, wie das PC-60FW.

Kleiner Tipp für die Leute (wie mich) die keine Lust mehr haben zu warten:
Man kann das PC-7F mit diesem Window-Kit zu einem "FWler" machen.
Das kommt dann aber, wenn der Preis des PC-7FW bei 110€ (siehe PC-60FW) liegen wird, aktuell ~20€ teurer.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## MikeTNT (3. April 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse Release LIAN LI PC-7FW ???*

Jetzt kann es nicht mehr lange dauern:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Midi-Tower » Lian Li PC-7FW Midi Tower Window Edition - black

Da mir der Preis noch nicht gefällt, warte ich mal, bis das gute Stück im Geizhals auftaucht. Ich schätze mal, dass der Preis bei ca. 100 EUR einpendeln wird.

cu Mike


----------

